# Canon Eos 400d, Thoughts?



## gilford (Sep 18, 2007)

I am keen to get into photography what with me being a printer

I was looking at digital SLR's and people are raving about this. Is it that good? My budget is around the Â£400 mark, no more, so naturally I want to get the best one!

Any info appreciated

Cheers


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

yer can't go wrong with it. Both the Canon and Nikon D80 have their plus points.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

One of the best (if not the best) entry level DSLR so if your even considering it just get it and you won't be disappointed


----------



## kevmcf (Nov 14, 2007)

As has been said already, I think it's a great camera (as are the Nikon digital SLR's). I've got a 350d and love it.

The only thing I'd add is that the buttons on the 400d are quite small and close together, so if you've got big hands you may find them a bit fiddly.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

if it comes with the stock plastic body 18-55 baby zoom I'd advise getting a better lens. Load of canon info, forums etc on the web.


----------



## kevmcf (Nov 14, 2007)

kevmcf said:


> As has been said already, I think it's a great camera (as are the Nikon digital SLR's). I've got a 350d and love it.
> 
> The only thing I'd add is that the buttons on the 400d are quite small and close together, so if you've got big hands you may find them a bit fiddly.


I should have added that if you want to get into the details of the pro's and cons of the camera (as compared to a Nikon d80 for example), there is a very good review website. I don't think I'm allowed to post a link here, but if you google 'dp review' it should point you in the right direction.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

pg tips said:


> if it comes with the stock plastic body 18-55 baby zoom I'd advise getting a better lens. Load of canon info, forums etc on the web.


Oh I don't know... you can get some pretty good results from the kit lens and it's ideal for a "first lens" with a nice range.

*DP Review* is a great place for reviews and has a busy forum

*PhotoSig* is a great place to see what kind of results you can get from camera/lens combinations (go look at what the 18-55 can do!)


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

If its like my EOS 350D, you will be more than pleased.

Roger


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

kevmcf said:


> kevmcf said:
> 
> 
> > As has been said already, I think it's a great camera (as are the Nikon digital SLR's). I've got a 350d and love it.
> ...


Post away....Links are fine except for ones to watch sales or discussion sites....


----------



## gilford (Sep 18, 2007)

Cheers lads, I will be keeping my eye out for one of these in the sales section


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Also you might consider the Sony Alpha a200 - very good camera/deal and with German glass as an option!


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi - As someone said above some of these DSLR's can differ in size quite a bit - I'd recommend you get into a Jessops or Currys and fondle some

My brother was dead set on a 400D and did this - He ended up buying a Nikon D80 as he like the way it felt in his hands better

Canon / Nikon and even the Sony Olympus they will all give you excellent results - Canon have the best range of lenses if you are

planning to expand - Nikon possibly have the edge on quality but there's several forums that will argue till the cows come home over those issues!!!

HTH - Paul


----------

